

HN Being Fair - unimpressive
https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/comments&q=%22to+be+fair%22

======
niggler
To be fair, "to be fair" is a common phrase that many of us use in face-to-
face conversation

~~~
unimpressive
It is, I just find these little quirks in language fascinating.

